# Seems to be taking forever!



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

I think within a couple weeks you should get them in the mail. 

I know how excited you must be! It's really hard to wait. LOL.


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

SUBSCRIBED! Me too! I can't wait to see the pictures ! Please make sure u share them with Jazz's fans here  

I hate waiting too!... Any time now dear... 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## HerdingStdPoodle (Oct 17, 2012)

*Blingy Collar*

Outwest,
Can we at least see a picture of the blingy collar? :smile: HerdingStdPoodle


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

HerdingStdPoodle said:


> Outwest,
> Can we at least see a picture of the blingy collar? :smile: HerdingStdPoodle


Great idea! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

Yes, please. I'd like to see the blingy collar, too.


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

BorderKelpie said:


> Yes, please. I'd like to see the blingy collar, too.



Dito!  I love me some bling! Even if it's just a picture 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Sure. I'll take some pictures tonight.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Points are posted, it's official.  Jazz is getting cut down on Wednesday. His win pictures arrived today. It was a beautiful day by the ocean. I wish they were taken outside so I could see his face better, but I am happy to get them! 

Thank you to Charlene for doing such a wonderful job with my guy!


----------



## kcp1227 (Jan 25, 2013)

Such a beautiful guy! Have you decided how you're having him clipped?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

I am going to keep his bracelets and tail and do a super short Miami. He will have a little bit of a topknot and I am going to have his ears trimmed so he doesn't eat them and I don't have to keep them wrapped. His rear is going to take a month or two to grow in, so it might look funny at first! I can't wait to see his neck!


----------



## kcp1227 (Jan 25, 2013)

Cannot wait to see pics!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Gorgeous!!!! Wonderful photos of a truly magnificent looking dog. I know you're pleased as punch. Soooooooooo.....you're cutting off his beautiful hair? Oh gosh! This will be a brave decision. I'm sort of looking forward to that myself when I stop and think about it. lol. Anyhow, thanks for sharing those pics!


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Poodlebeguiled said:


> Gorgeous!!!! Wonderful photos of a truly magnificent looking dog. I know you're pleased as punch. Soooooooooo.....you're cutting off his beautiful hair? Oh gosh! This will be a brave decision. I'm sort of looking forward to that myself when I stop and think about it. lol. Anyhow, thanks for sharing those pics!


LOL You have a toy.  I have no qualms at all! I have Cooper to grow hair on now and, boy, does that sound cinchy compared to a 25 inch tall boy! :alien2:


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

I have been on vacation and am just hearing this news!!!!!! Congrats!!!! PM me with the details!!! I am so happy for you!


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

He is so gorgeous. Don't think posting the wins is going to get you out of posting him in the blingy collar too! He will rock his new cut and you and him deserve a break from the hair.


----------



## pgr8dnlvr (Aug 7, 2011)

Are you going to clip him yourself Outwest?

Man, those win pictures are amazing. How proud you must be, not only of owning such a gorgeous boy, but the fact you conquered the task of keeping him in show coat for so long! 

CONGRATS!

Rebecca


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Actually he was only 20 months old.  I know some people keep them in show coat much longer. I showed him every month or so instead of sending him off to get it done faster. I understand wanting to do that, but I liked going to the shows and chose to do it that way. It worked for us! Maybe more people would consider showing if they realized you can do it that way.


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_Congratulations!! You did a wonderful dog and he's lovely. Can't wait to see photos of him clipped down. _


----------



## jlf45764 (Oct 6, 2013)

*CONGRATULATIONS!!* Jazz is such a handsome guy, I loved his pictures!


----------



## NOLA Standards (Apr 11, 2010)

Congratulations! :first:

He has nice substance and I love his croup and rear angle.


Yay yay yay for you and Jazz!


Tabatha
NOLA Standards


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Thanks Nola. I am looking forward to seeing him cut down tomorrow! His neck looks so long when he is wet. I am wondering if he is going to be a giraffe in a poodle suit! I hope he looks balanced. I will know tomorrow. I feel like I am waiting to open a present, except I know he is going to look very weird for a month or two.


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

I can't wait to see his new haircut!!!!!! And Outwest you are funny!! Jazz is not a giraffe hehehehe and long necks are a good thing, I think it's beautiful  
He is a stunning poodle! Even in, like u said, a "weird" haircut for a bit  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## kcp1227 (Jan 25, 2013)

Did you do it? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

WOOT! Gorgeous photos! Congratulations again! I love his expression in the second photo. Did you clip him down? Dying to see what is under the hair! And Bonnie's bling collar too.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

He did get clipped down, but he needs a go over. I need to wait a week, bathe and blow him and do it again. 

If you can excuse the chop job, here he is:


from this:










To this in one easy strip down. He LOOOOVES it! He moans when I scratchy his neck. 


















You can still see the rosettes and there are chunks around. LOL I promise to post some pictures once he has evened out a bit.  I had his ears cut short so I didn't have to worry about them, but I think I will let them grow again. I cannot believe how black he is! Non of that hair has seen the sun, I guess. 

I got his certificate in the mail, too!


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

I posted the blingy collars in another thread, but here they are:
Bonnies

















Jazz' (he was wearing it in the pic above).


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Awww! I bet he feels 'free'! He still looks handsome!!!!!!! (And happy!) He has got the most masculine face, there is no mistaking he's a boy!!!!!


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

He looks FABULOUSLY GORGEOUS!!!!!!!!!! And soooo much more COMFORTABLE  

How wonderful to see him!!!! Can't wait for more pictures 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## kcp1227 (Jan 25, 2013)

Beautiful!!!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pgr8dnlvr (Aug 7, 2011)

Oh my lord, that CAN'T be the same dog?!?! What an amazing and unbelievable transformation a hair cut can make!! Was it hard?! Did you gulp and hold your breath?!?

Thanks so much for posting the pics!

Rebecca


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

He looks gorgeous both ways! Did Bonnie and Cooper recognize him??? You are gonna LOVe it and I bet he does too!


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Bonnie and Cooper kept sniffing all over him. He wagged his tail for two days straight. I think he really feels good. I have been happy how he looks! His back is flat as a board. He could use more chest poking out in the front, but it's deep enough. I love how black he is. As a puppy he had a lot of sunburned brown ends. Not anymore. I was also surprised how thick his hair was on his head. I thought it would be all wimpy, but it's nice and curly/coarse. 

I was going to even him out today, but I didn't. I'll get it done in the next few days. Guess what? I went FOUR DAYS without brushing a dog. LOL


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

He works both looks equally well - such a beautiful poodle!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hopetocurl (Jan 8, 2014)

He looks marvelous! I imagine he feels light-weight now.


----------



## AleKaiRowdie (Mar 25, 2014)

He's gorgeous! I've always had black poodles-my fondness for the blacks runs 7 dogs deep. Even my tiny min pin is black-never owned any other color dog. That's a beautiful black dog! Cograts on finishing him. I just want to jump through the computer and hug him!


----------

